# Best protective sealant/ wax?



## Benfr16 (Dec 3, 2016)

Hello all. Been trying to figure my paint out for a while and I'm wondering if the clearcoat is softer than I thought.

I've recently had pretty nice results with menzerna 3500 and a white pad and I'm trying to find something that might give me a good layer of physical protection when washing off some nasty winter grime. I use grit guard and 2BM etc but my car is black and if the paint is on the softer side, swirls are gonna appear and I'd like to reduce that with a good physical barrier. (I don't have facilities to be applying stuff like C1 and wouldn't be able to afford a pro job).

This is the post IPA wipe.

Untitled

It would be ideal if it was easily applied and buffed to reduce any swirl infliction during application

I was thinking maybe BH DSW or FK1000p?


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

along with the 2 you mentioned soft99 fusso dark is worth a shout along with colli 476s/845


----------



## Benfr16 (Dec 3, 2016)

Aye also contemplated those. You got any preference?


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

Benfr16 said:


> Aye also contemplated those. You got any preference?


I usually use soft99 fusso dark for winter and it's bang on once you get the application/removal figured out :thumb: jut got some 476s to try this winter though as my fusso is nearly gone


----------



## Benfr16 (Dec 3, 2016)

Does that mean it's a little challenging to apply?


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

Benfr16 said:


> Does that mean it's a little challenging to apply?


application is easy its just removal can be grabby if you over apply, I find damp applicator and very light application and do 2 panels buff is best way, I know some have done full car and buff though so just find what works best for you but less is definitely more with the stuff


----------



## Dave14 (Aug 4, 2017)

Fusso coat!


----------



## matty.13 (May 3, 2011)

Wowo's crystal sealant 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Harry_VW (Jul 22, 2017)

Colli 845


----------



## aslettd (Nov 29, 2016)

How about something like optimum opti seal, you don't even buff it off, just spread it nice and thin and that's it, layer it as much as you want aswell


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

sample pot of bmd morpheus. will last you 6 months and will make the flake pop and slightly darken the finish  also sits nice on top of prima amigo glaze


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

Crystal Sealant is the most durable option mentioned here. I'd go for a base of that with a layer of something on top - I'm going for Sonax PNS this winter for it's ridiculous water behaviour.


----------



## iCraig (Aug 9, 2017)

DSW is a great product and cheap too! It’s easy to use and leaves a decent finish.

However I prefer AG HD Wax to DSW but I suspect not many on here would agree.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Another vote for Soft99 Fusso coat amazing stuff. 


Gonz.


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

Britemax Extreme Elements 2 is supposed to be pretty tough stuff.


----------

